# 10 Cases of Inappropriate Cleavage?



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2011)

*10 Cases of Inappropriate Cleavage*

Hey, who doesn't love cleavage?  We certainly do.  However there's a  time and a place to show off the goods, and the following ten people  might want to rethink their attire in certain situations.  Read on and  decide for yourself if these ladies should have concealed or revealed!

*1. Meghan McCain's Not-So-Conservative Tweet*






​ On the surface, Meghan McCain is a conservative Republican, just like  her father, Senator John McCain (R-AZ).  Yet anyone who has read  Meghan's blogs or books knows that she tends to be very liberal about  certain issues.  Still, when she showed off her enviable cleavage to her  100,000 Twitter followers in 2009, she was shocked when the photo  circulated around the internet and she was called everything from "slut"  to a disgrace to the Republican party.

Instantly outraged,  McCain threatened to leave Twitter over the media melee, but eventually  she decided to simply acknowledge that posting the photo was not her  smartest moment, and move on.

*2. Katy Perry: Too Hot For Sesame Street*





​ In September of 2010, singer Katy Perry stopped by Sesame Street to  perform a duet of her hit song, Hot 'N' Cold, with Elmo.  In the video  Katy and Elmo sang and danced in typical Sesame fashion, but it wasn't  Katy's singing skills that ended up drawing the ire of outraged fans, it  was her outfit.

Perry, who is well known for having a gorgeous  décolletage, was wearing a tiny bustier that barely contained her  bountiful bosoms, and many parents who saw the online preview of the  clip were scandalized that she would dress in such revealing clothing  while appearing on a children's show.  The producers of Sesame Street  yielded to the public outcry and decided not to air the clip on the  show.  

Thanks to the power of the internet, however, you can watch it here:






YouTube Video









​ 
*3. Mom Gets Bust-ed At School*





​ When Florida mother Laura Campanello arrived to pick up her teenage son  from school she became irate after spotting a woman with exposed  cleavage.  In fact, after Campanello and the woman had a heated argument  over whether the woman's low-cut blouse was appropriate attire for a  school, she took matters into her own hands -- literally.

Campanello  reportedly reached into the other woman's shirt, pulled out her breasts  and squeezed them together.  The police were called and Campanello was  arrested for misdemeanor disorderly conduct. 

*4. A Royal Hullabaloo*





​ At a wedding, it's customary for guests and family members to dress  conservatively so as not to upstage the bride.  This rule is definitely  in play at a British royal wedding, yet when Lord Freddie Windsor and  Sophie Winkleman were married in 2009, all eyes were not on the lovely  lady-to-be, but on the groom's mother instead.

Princess Michael  of Kent was determined not to be out-shined by her new daughter-in-law.   She turned up at the wedding in a low-cut gown with her royal jubblies  on display, causing a collective raising of the eyebrows amongst her  people.  Dubbed "Princess Push-Up" by the British media, Princess  Michael seemed unperturbed by the scrutiny. 

*5. Hillary's Hint of Cleavage*





​ In July of 2007, Senator Hillary Clinton (D-NY) was speaking live on the Senate floor  when suddenly people noticed something different about her.  For years  Clinton had been in the public eye, and she seldom deviated from her  ultra-conservative pant suits and chaste evening gowns.  Yet here she  stood, wearing a V-necked tank top under a pink blazer... and showing  just a glimpse of cleavage.

Though hardly scandalous, this peek  at Clinton's feminine assets was as well-noted as it was fleeting; she  has never displayed even a hint of cleavage in the Senate since.

*6. Baring All For Beer*





​ Every year the Soulard Oktoberfest in St. Louis, MO, draws thousands of  revelers who come for the German music, games, food, and beer.  In 2010  the organizers of the event ran  into some trouble, however: their photos of four well-endowed Fräuleins  toting beer steins were deemed too scandalous for billboards and bus stops.

The  photos had previously been approved by the Metro advertising company  until suddenly a "nameless, faceless bureaucrat" interfered and put the  kibosh on displaying the busty photos throughout the city.  The organizers were forced to cancel the campaign and spend the $11,200 they'd planned to invest on the billboards elsewhere. 

*7. Puppet Cleavage: Just Say No*





​ Avenue Q is a subversive musical in which all but three of the  characters are puppets.  One character is called Lucy the Slut, and it  was Lucy's pink, fuzzy ta-tas that lead a Colorado Springs, CO,  advertising company to publicly reject a series of posters designed to  promote the traveling version of Avenue Q.

Instead of Lucy's lovely lady lumps, promoters opted to show the face of another puppet instead.

*8. Salma Hayek's Story Time*





​ Just this month, beautiful actress Salma Hayek showed up at the 10th anniversary of Nickelodeon's Dora The Explorer  wearing a plunging low-cut black dress.  As she read to the children  gathered around her, she repeatedly leaned over to speak with them,  showing off her fabulous rack in the process.

Some said she  showed a bit too much skin to all of those preschoolers, but quite  frankly... we doubt it was the kids (or their dads!) who were  complaining. 

*9. More To Offer*





​ Sex sells, a concept that two candidates on Germany's Christian  Democratic Union (CDU) party ticket understand all too well.  In 2009  the picture above appeared on more than 750 billboards; the photo shows both of the powerful women with their cleavage on full display.  The phrase, "We have more to offer" is written in German underneath.

Candidate  Vera Lengsfeld was behind the ad campaign.  Chancellor Merkel, who had  been criticized by the media previously in 2008 for the same photo used  in this campaign, did not approve the use of her image and said the billboards were "embarrassing," and "shameful." 

*10. Amanda Drury: This is News?*





​ In 2009, CNBC Anchor Amanda Drury wore a blouse that some viewers  considered to be too skimpy for TV.  The shiny blue ruffled top did show  a healthy amount of skin, causing the media to poke fun at Drury by  implying that even anchorwomen were being negatively-impacted by the textile shortage.

Reportedly, the big wigs at CNBC asked that Drury ditch the low necklines and she now dresses conservatively on the air.  No word yet on whether her ratings have dropped exponentially. 

From *10 Cases of Inappropriate Cleavage - Oddee.com (cleavage)*


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry but I am not prude, there is no inappropriate time for cleavage, except for fat man butt cleavage, never an appropriate time for that.....

It's so different in other countries, you'd think the Land of the Free wouldn't be so prude, but we have so many haters its not even funny.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^^^^^^+1


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Hey, who doesn't love cleavage?




Besides Curt James? No one!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 4, 2011)

^ Killing you in your sleep, _braaaaah!_


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Killing you in your sleep, _braaaaah!_


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 5, 2011)

americans can be so prudish, probably because of the puritan heritage.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 5, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> americans can be so prudish, probably because of the puritan heritage.




I don't doubt that one bit. The people of Britain told them to please GTFO, so they did, and came to America to settle.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

Click on the link for the rest of the pictures, especially the thigh wrangling.

CBM SMALL PRINT: Gemma Arterton In BYZANTIUM, Guy Pierce In LOCKOUT, Rose Leslie In GAME OF THRONES

*CBM SMALL PRINT: Gemma Arterton In BYZANTIUM, Guy Pierce In LOCKOUT, Rose Leslie In GAME OF THRONES *

Some snaps of the lovely Miss Arterton looking very cleavagey on the set of Neil Jordan's Vampire flick, and a pretty cool looking trailer for a new sci-fi movie starring Guy Pierce. 
Our round up of some smaller comic, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Horror, Action and CBM related movie news that may be of interest. First we have the trailer for a new Sci-fi movie that seems to have come out of nowhere starring Guy Pierce, Peter Stormare
	
 and _Lost_'s Maggie Grace. It actually looks like something you would expect to see Jason Statham
	
 or Vin Diesel
	
 take the lead in and not Pierce's usual fare at all. Should that be a sign of quality? Who knows, but as cool as this looks I think it also has the potential to be a right stinker. See what you think.. 



The movie is written and directed by James Mather and Stephen St. Leger. Next up are some nice snaps of Gemma Arterton looking very cold indeed on the set of a new Vampire flick from Neil Jordan called _Byzantium_. The movie also stars Saoirse Ronan and Caleb Landrty Jones. Arterton and Ronan play a _“mother and daughter who are vampires and arrive in a small British town revealing their secret to the town. Jones plays a teenager dying of leukaemia which in turns forces him to struggle with his mortality, causing Saorsie Ronan’s character to struggle with her own immortality.”_ More pics over at Socialitelife.com.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2011)

bandaidwoman said:


> americans can be so prudish, probably because of the puritan heritage.


 
Indeed but so can Islam with stoning the ladys to death..and such


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Indeed but so can Islam with stoning the ladys to death..and such


I'm beginning to think that Muslims have something there...

In the West, if your wife goes emotionally nuts, you suffer through until your marriage falls apart. Then you lose over half of everything you own and probably lose access to your kids.

The Muslims just kill the bitch.

Winning?


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Indeed but so can Islam with stoning the ladys to death..and such


Well said...


DOMS said:


> I'm beginning to think that Muslims have something there...
> 
> In the West, if your wife goes emotionally nuts, you suffer through until your marriage falls apart. Then you lose over half of everything you own and probably lose access to your kids.
> 
> ...


Also well said...lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 8, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm beginning to think that Muslims have something there...
> 
> In the West, if your wife goes emotionally nuts, you suffer through until your marriage falls apart. Then you lose over half of everything you own and probably lose access to your kids.
> 
> ...


 
legal stoning.. hmmm it would be cheaper and get a hot 16y/o wife in the process


----------

